# Another Last Layer Trainer for 2-Look OLL / PLL



## ScottEK (May 3, 2014)

I was having trouble memorizing 2-Look OLL/PLL algorithms so I wrote a training application. I tried downloading a few other trainers but couldn't find any this style. An image of an OLL / PLL is shown and you press the buttons to complete the algorithms. If you don't know the algorithm you can press the "Cheat" button and it will show you the answer to help you complete it. If you solve the algorithm without cheating and without any mistakes it is marked off of the list and not selected again until all have been completed.

This is by no means a professional app, but I'm using it and thought I would share. Let me know if you have any questions. 
(Built and compiled in Visual Basic 2010 Express)

*5/12/2014 - Updated to v1_0_0_2*
http://www.filedropper.com/2loptrainerv1002
* Added ability to click on algorithm name to load specific puzzle
* Updated graphics to 3D models


----------



## AkshatBadSolver (Oct 10, 2016)

This looks good. Haven't tried it though, will do so tomorrow.

Could you make a similar program for Full OLL and Full PLL


----------

